# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  DermMatch, Toppik or GLH - Theres No Shame In Painting Your Bald Spot.

## tbtadmin

Long time listener Steve from Brooklyn” *calls* the guys to discuss the old school message boards, and one of the* least talked about options for covering or camouflaging thinning hair; the use of cosmetic hair loss concealers. Post from: Hair Loss Show: The Bald Truth

More...

----------


## hairlosscursed

what is GLH?

----------

